# New kid on the block



## hedgehunter (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, I work part time as a casual stage technician at my local theatre here in the UK.
At the moment I have no specialist skills but I am picking it up slowly.
I get asked to perform many tasks, some easier than others, the main thing is I love it. 
To give you some idea about what I do, why not visit my website at www.stevewoodman.bravehost.com where there is a lot about me and the people I have been very priviledged to work with.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Looks like a pretty cool gig that you've got running!

Don't hesitate to ask questions or share experiences.


----------



## Van (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome Aboard. 
Ok so this is the second time I've heard the term "casual" used from across the pond. Does "casual" intimate Volunteer ? Non-Proffesional ? Non-Union ? Or just Kahkis with a polo shirt, and no tie?


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Van, let me jump in since we use the term casual down here also and from the context, it appears to have the same meaning. Hmm. How to describe it. Let me use an example. You have a substitute teacher. We would call them a casual teacher. Casuals basically work when there is work and don't work when there isn't. Ordinarily they would get paid by the hour. So basically not a permanent employee.


----------

